
New Look and Feel for the Netflix Website - santadays
http://blog.netflix.com/2011/06/new-look-and-feel-for-netflix-website.html
======
nplusone
There are exactly 5,000 comments on this blog post right now. It appears
almost all commenters oppose the new design changes. It will be interesting to
see whether Netflix will roll back their changes.

------
MaysonL
Wow! Don't think I've ever seen a stream of comments so uniformly negative
anywhere.

